# Shimano mountain/touring shoes...?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm in the market for some shoes for off-road touring, and urban riding (among other things). The X-Alps are too narrow for my feet, but it seems Shimano fits me pretty well.

Does anyone know the difference between the MT32/33, MT 43 and MT53? Looks like the MT43 adds a velcro strap, and the MT53 are "high tops". Does anything else like sole stiffness differ?

I was in a hurry last week and found the MT32's at a LBS and just went ahead and bought them... now I am starting to wonder. It seems like the velcro strap on the MT43's would both keep my laces safe and increase pedaling efficiency by keeping my foot locked down better.

Anyone know anything about these shoes?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just help my friends with his purchased a few weeks ago, we looked at similar selections. Though, I did not see the MT 53 which looks nice, but he tried on mt 52, not bad they are all pretty stiff and the sole is not trail friendly as he/I would like, too stiff. May be it's good for pave road. He ended up getting the AM45 it's a bit more balance for what he needs. 

For what you need it seems you didn't miss out much on stiffness but the velcro feature does sound like a good feature. Try to lace the shoes up inward so the lace would finish inside and would be easier to hide the shoe lace.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

I got the MT32's a couple years ago and use them for riding around on roads as well as spinning class. They are very comfortable and I don't mind only having the elastic to hold the laces down as they do the job well. I used to ride off-road in them, but wanted something lighter and stiffer so I got the MT86's for riding cross country. I don't have any issues with the stiffness on the MT32's for riding around town or spinning class. 

My only issue with the MT32's is that for long rides 2+ hours they do tend to stretch out around the ankle a little bit. It's not enough that I need to stop and retie them, but it is a drawback. The MT 43/53's would definitely prove better for this reason.


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

I recently got an mt52. It's my 1st clipless/SPD shoes (or cycling shoes for that matter) so I really don't have anything to compare it to. I like it because of the hiking shoes-look, mid-top design, and the strap to keep the laces away from the chains/cranks. Yeah, the sole is pretty stiff w/c might not be good for long hikes. But not an issue when on the bike. I also looked at the keen springwater, since I initially wanted a strap-only shoes. It was too pricey for me and since it would be my first try at clipless, I didn't want to spend too much in case I decide to go platforms instead. I also liked the am45 due to the mid top, strap- only design, but it was a bit out of my price range as well. The am45 seemed to be more of a cold- weather shoe as opposed to the mt52 w/c is more suited for warm weather. Maybe I'll eventually get an am45 for winter rides, since I'm ok w/clipless, at least for now.


----------

